# Motorcycle Driving License



## spades (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello everybody, does anyone know if there are any things to know about driving license in Egypt? For example, in most european countries you can't drive big motorcycles (like, with more 25 kW) before you turn 21. Is there anything like that, or can i drive any kind of bike with a normal driving license?
Thank you for your answers.


----------

